# Aumentar velocidad en motor paso a paso unipolar



## dark_soul (Sep 25, 2014)

Hola a todos, recurro al foro con la esperanza de su valiosa ayuda. Resulta que tengo un motor a pasos unipolar 12 V@ 1A, como driver estoy utilizando tip41+ 2N3904 en configuración darlington y 16F648 para generar los pasos.

El problema esta en que quiero aumentar la velocidad, la secuencia que utilizo es medio paso, y el tiempo mínimo entre pulso y pulso es 3 ms incluso he duplicado el voltaje para el motor y no consigo mas velocidad, he visto vídeos donde el motor alcanza altas rpm.

Me ayudaría orientación y de ser posible algún ejemplo de la técnica que debo utilizar para alcanzar altas rpm.

De antemano gracias. ...


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Sep 26, 2014)

no todos los motores a pasos pueden ser veloces
unos llegan minimo a 5ms otros a 1 ms e incluso medio milisegundo

pero depende mucho de la corriente que se le aplica no es voltaje ojo

recuerda que el motor tiene una resistencia interna y debes alimentarlo deacuerdo a esa resistencia interna si no puedes quemar el driver a transistores o el motor en si.

puedes alimentar el motor con corriente o con voltaje 
recuerda siempre la ley de ohm

la resolucion de un motor a pasos es importante y su torque motores de alto torque son los que soportan perfectamente la alta reovolucion los de bajo torque son los que empiezan a temblar a los 4ms

un motor de buen torque es cuando lo mueves con la mano y se siente duro , uno que se siente aguado no es muy fuerte

otros son los que su resistencia interna es muy baja pero esos generalmente son los bipolares


----------



## Xapas (Sep 26, 2014)

Y porque no engranajes multiplicadores?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 26, 2014)

Dentro de las características técnicas del motor se supone esté la velocidad máxima.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Sep 26, 2014)

los engranes multiplican?

yo pensaba que reducen velocidad aumentando el torque


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 26, 2014)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> los engranes multiplican?
> 
> yo pensaba que reducen velocidad aumentando el torque



Y son *reversibles* aumentan la velocidad disminuyendo el torque.

El mismo juego de engranajes puede aumentar o disminuir la velocidad, dependiendo por donde entre el movimiento.


----------



## dark_soul (Sep 26, 2014)

Gracias a todos por su ayuda, el propósito de los motores es para un CNC, es muy probable que los motores que compre no sean los adecuados, pero he hecho lo mismo con otros motores que fueron de impresoras y no consigo aumentar las rpm.

Adjunto la hoja de datos del motor, así como la configuración de los bjt para controlar la corriente de forma rudimentaria.

 Saludos.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Sep 26, 2014)

prueba con bipolares tienen mas torque


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 27, 2014)

Podrías mejorar la saturación del transistor Q1 cambiando el esquema.


----------



## dark_soul (Sep 27, 2014)

En el peor de los casos (posiblemente sea este) tendré que cambiar los motores por bipolares, en cuanto a mejorar la saturación como seria el esquema que me comentas?

 Estuve leyendo que para mejorar el performance de los motores unipolares se utiliza una técnica de micropasos, solo que aun no entiendo como deben ser los pulsos en cada hilo y bueno también no se si esta técnica sea la adecuada para incrementar las rpm del motor.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Sep 27, 2014)

el micropaso se usa en bipolares y en unipolares es PWM 
no aumeta la RPM sino que le da mas resolucion

es usado en maquinas CNC y en telescopios computarizados donde la resolucion es clave


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 27, 2014)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> el micropaso se usa en bipolares y en unipolares es PWM
> no aumeta la RPM sino que le da mas resolucion
> 
> es usado en maquinas CNC y en telescopios computarizados donde la resolucion es clave


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Sep 27, 2014)

es que se supone que un motor a pasos lo mueves 
con 4 secuencias basicas

pero para aumentar torque y resolucion aplicamos el medio paso
que abarca 8 secuencias intercalando bobinas

y la del micro paso se trata de formar una senoide con PWM por cada bobina
es decir se aprovecha la bobina como un electroiman que se carga y descarga lentamente

y pues es dificil de crear yo nunca la he intentado 

en atro aficion se usa el medio paso para acomodar el telescopio, el paso completo para mover rapidamente el telescopio
y para el seguimiento se ocupa el micropaso

pero hay que recordar el micro paso se hace PWM como en el audio PCM cuando no se tiene un DAC y usamos el PWM para hacer audio

es similar , PERO! hay que recordar que si el microcontrolador no posee hardware para crear PWM
debemos hacerlo a software donde la resolucion del PWM se ve comprometida con la velocidad interna del CPU


----------



## Yetrox (Sep 28, 2014)

dark_soul dijo:


> Hola a todos, recurro al foro con la esperanza de su valiosa ayuda. Resulta que tengo un motor a pasos unipolar 12 V@ 1A, como driver estoy utilizando tip41+ 2N3904 en configuración darlington y 16F648 para generar los pasos.
> 
> El problema esta en que quiero aumentar la velocidad, la secuencia que utilizo es medio paso, y el tiempo mínimo entre pulso y pulso es 3 ms incluso he duplicado el voltaje para el motor y no consigo mas velocidad, he visto vídeos donde el motor alcanza altas rpm.
> 
> ...


 

dark_soul Se puede con un buen driver pero al aumentar la velocidad RPM disminuye muchisimo el torque, algo que si usamos un PAP es para obtener unas buenas revoluciones sin dejar a un lado el torque, mira este videito y comprenderas mejor como se controla


----------

